# on WSD bikes



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

http://www.6yearsinaraincape.com/20...e-really-really-enjoyed-road-biking/#more-413


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I've ridden some WSD bikes that I thought had the frame angles absolutely nailed. Namely the Orbea Diva. 

It's hard for some of us gals to find frames in smaller sizes so if WSD means more smaller frames available, I'm all for it.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

What cervelo sez: 
http://www.cervelo.com/viewkb.aspx?id=00692

I agree that the industry needs more small frames. The other thing that bugs me is the disappearance of 650 wheels. A small frame needs small wheels, for things like headtube size, standover and toe overlap. Neglecting small wheels is an incredible disservice to many women and some men.


----------



## cyclequip (Oct 20, 2004)

The assertion that men and women have the same average dimensions is nonsense and there is a ton of data to support this. Hip/shoulder widths differ on average for the same height, arm/leg lengths differ, weight-for-height differs, power output-for-height differs. So why on earth continue with the assumption that, for the purposes of performance on a bicycle, there are no material differences between genders?
This is not a value judgement, this is a material design criterion.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

At least where I'm from, I don't know any women racing WSD bikes. A good fit is a good fit. I'm a 5'6" 125lb guy and I've never had a problem obtaining bikes. Sometimes they need to custom order the frame/bike for me, but that's really no big deal. Quite frankly, I've seen a local shop or two sell the wrong frame size on WSD bikes, so I chalk a lot of it up to hype. I suppose if it gets a few more people on bikes, fine. Still, a good fit is a good fit.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

*WSD bikes are NOT just for women!*

I'm a 5'5', 150 pound male. I have shorter arms than the shirt industry likes (by 1") and a shorter inseam than Dockers will make (by 4"). So a WSD bike is just right for me. Standover on the 43cm WSD is only 64cm. That's the lowest in the industry for a full fledged adult road bike.

About 20% of the male population is under 5'7" in height (and they generally have shorter legs that women of the same overall height). That's a lot of market share that the whole industry ignores. Even Trek, which makes 3 bikes with a 43cm frame, hides the product in their web catalog, from their dealers, and from the customers. You have to be determined in order to FORCE them to sell you a bike.

When I bought my '08 2.3, I took an $1600 sale away from four dealers because their "magic" fit chart showed that I should ride a 50cm frame. That would have put the top bar about 3" below my navel (and way too far up). One dealer did LISTEN, found me a 43cm WSD frame and made the sale.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 25, 2009)

I find the color choices of many of the WSD bikes not to my liking.


----------



## Slee_Stack (Jun 28, 2006)

I've heard many women don't like the 'girly' paint/design schemes on WSD bikes, but my GF, for one, loves them.

Honestly, I don't care too much if it is just mainly marketing.

Any bike line that offers MORE variety in size / geometry is mostly a GOOD thing.

The only bad I see is if a women buys a WSD bike just because it is WSD and would be better fit on a non-WSD bike.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

the irony is that despite an entire sector effectively given over to the concept of womens specific design, 

there are still relatively few women who ride road bikes, fewer who are appropriately fit and comfortable, and probably fewer still who really enjoy it. (sounds like good sex ha ha). so despite our best efforts to give women "access" by recognizing their similarities, the differential design leads, pretty much unequivocally, as i hear it, to a miserable f uckin riding experience. go figure

if i were a f interested in riding and someone said this one works it fits and i like it, i would definitely listen closely, its either that or force the chauvinist enterprise to accomodate women by making men's bikes in smaller sizes. would that make women happy?


----------



## JulesYK (Jul 2, 2007)

Slee_Stack said:


> I've heard many women don't like the 'girly' paint/design schemes on WSD bikes, but my GF, for one, loves them.


My wife's current 43cm WSD Trek (from 2004) had a very bright pink paint job, bright enough that the LBS called before they built it up to confirm that she really wanted it. She was lukewarm at first, but now she loves it. Her next Trek is the 4.7, with the nice silver/white paint job.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

My 2008 Trek 2.3 WSD is a very manly black and silver. My new 2.1 is a very manly orange and tan. 

I think Trek, at least, is recognizing that pansy colors don't sell to cyclists. All of us are strong, physically active people and can understand the implied "put down" of a "girl's" bike for adults. Make it fit, yes. But don't insult any of your potential market. 

No, I'm not a Trek salesman or shareholder. The fact is, however, that they OWN the shorter person market at the moment. Now, if they would just grab it and go!


----------



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

Trek2.3 said:


> My 2008 Trek 2.3 WSD is a very manly black and silver. My new 2.1 is a very manly orange and tan.
> 
> I think Trek, at least, is recognizing that pansy colors don't sell to cyclists. All of us are strong, physically active people and can understand the implied "put down" of a "girl's" bike for adults. Make it fit, yes. But don't insult any of your potential market.
> 
> No, I'm not a Trek salesman or shareholder. The fact is, however, that they OWN the shorter person market at the moment. Now, if they would just grab it and go!



Puleez. There are plenty of female cyclists that like other colors than *yawn* black, brown and navy blue. It seems to me that people who have a problem with pink, pastel blue or any of the so-called girly colors are the ones that feel insecure about being taking seriously as a female.  

Orbea offers one of the most beautifully built/colored bikes designed by a woman. Even Trek copied their design. You can't consider them being "insulting."

I don't see the bicycle corporations insulting women because they offer a more of an interesting palette. Not everyone wants to be nondescript. Some of us are not afraid of brighter, happier colors. 

Try embracing your inner girl maybe then you won't feel so insulted. :thumbsup: You'll find not every bike company who offers girly colors is trying to talk down to you.


----------

